
Frink data file for non-changing units (2016) - luu
https://frinklang.org/frinkdata/units.txt
======
eggy
I have been using Frink for over 10 years, and Alan Eliasen's comments in this
file are very informative. I have suggested Frink to all of my engineering
colleagues, and it helps catch a lot of unit errors in calculations, as well
as just being fun and handy. I leave it open on my desktop all day until next
reboot. It's also fun to develop small programs for repetitive tasks.

------
Something1234
Somewhat cool. Maybe the poster should state what is cool about this over the
file it's based on? This file is based on the gnu units program.

